# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Накосячил с учетной политикой

## AKyHuH

Доброго дня!
1С УТ 11.4.13.209, работаю на патенте. Все месяца по июнь 2021 включительно закрыты.
Всё работало как часы, но, как говорится, руки то чешутся. 
Залез в учетную политику и решил поменять расчет себестоимости по среднему на ФИФО. 1С выдало ппредупреждение, мол остановись, учетная политика действующая, не меняй ничего. Но и это не остановило. Записал, провел. Пошел в "Закрытие месяца", а там беда... Стоит иконка замка и написано "Расчет возможен с периода Январь 2021", кнопка "Выполнить операции" не активна. 
Вернул учетную политику на место... не помогло. Перепровел все документы - не помогло. Удалил все задания закрытия месяца, расчета себестоимости, НДС - не помогло. 

Что делать не знаю, ни с текущим (не закрытым) периодом, ни с прошлым ничего сделать не могу.

Куда копать, что можно сделать?

----------

